# Post your camera equipment here



## AlexMachine

It would be nice to know what kind of cameras and optics etc fellow WIS photographers use for photografing watches.
I´m quite new to this and currently i use Olympus Pen EP-L2, 14-42II and 40-150. Just ordered macro conwerter and macro light for Pen.
Olympus - MAL-1 Macro Arm Light
Have to save for a while and then buy a deacent macro lens.
Next DIY project is lightbox.


----------



## markot

This is what I have, plus another lens for Olympus that I just ordered yesterday. I think I'll be selling my DSLR because the Olympus is just so much more practical to carry around.

Photo taken with my phone at bad light so it's a little blurry.


----------



## ancient_mariner

Olympus E420 + 14-42 + 40-150 mk1 and Canon Powershot A590 IS. 

It seems we can start a Olympus club here


----------



## DragonDan

Ha! First Canonista to post!
I use a Canon 50D, with lots of equipment, from 11mm wide-angles to 200mm L zooms. For most of my simple watch work, I'll grab the 24-105mmL, but with some time on my hands, got out the Sigma 105mm macro for these shots:

Gallet EP4









Gallet MultiChron pilot, with V7750 movement









Gallet Flying Officer, 1967


----------



## mparker

I don't shoot my watches and likely won't anytime soon. However, if I did, I would shoot with a Sigma 70mm f2.8 macro and a Nikon R1C1 ringlight on a Nikon D2Hs for general use and the same rig on Nikon D3x if I needed best hi-res images.


----------



## George Riemer

Nikon d3100 with 40mm macro lens. I also invested in a light tent and ring light only to discover that I prefer shooting them outside with am interesting background.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moky

Current stable for now:
Canon 5d mkII
Canon 40d with grip
24-70mm F2.8, 50mm 1.4F, 100mm Macro, 70-200 F2.8L IS
Canon 550ex, 580EX, various fluoro lights and batteries!


----------



## casyjones3

Nikon D7000 with Nikon 85mm close up, 18-55mm, 55-300mm all are DX VR Lenses.Plus a Nikon SB-600 Speedlight.All housed in a Lowepro 202 AW SlingShot camera bag.


----------



## Vikinguy

Nikon d3100 with the kit, a 55-300 and the jewel that is the 200 dollar 50 mm prime.


----------



## heebs

My primary rig is a Nikon D700 with glass ranging from a 16mm full frame fish eye (180 degree corner to corner coverage) to a 300mm f/4, most of it being Nikkor primes. In contrast, my macro is a 3rd party Vivitar series One lens from the early 80s and it's served me very well over the years. As I've mentioned before, I will still occasionally grad out one of the film bodies every now and then to put a roll of B&W through it, just for old times sake (F2, F3, F3T, FM2n, Ft, Ftn, F100).

And occasionally, I'll dig out one of the real oldies for some retro fun:


----------



## AlexMachine

Oh my... i WANT this. 
Olympus E-M5 OM-D Micro Four Thirds camera | Gadget Report Me Philippines
Hands-on with the Olympus OM-D E-M5: Digital Photography Review
New Olympus camera for micro 4/3. 
Little pricy but.... i believe that this is the camera for me. Pen is nice but has few bottlenecks.


----------



## Berrnard

Canon Xsi/450d
Canon IS 18-55
Canon IS 55-250
Canon 75-300
Manfrotto 293 with ball head
light tent and 6500k bulbs

next purchase = macro lens


----------



## Canon Fodder

I'll use a Canon 40D and a Sigma 17-70mm for most of my watch shots, although I'll occasionally use the Canon G12 if I'm justing blasting a coupole quick shots of something. I haven't really taken the time to flex the 5D's muscles with watch photography yet (assuming it has those muscles)...


----------



## Arken

Canon eos 50d
Canon f2,8 100mm macro
Tamron f2,8 70-200mm macro
Canon f1,8 50mm
Sigma f4,5-5,6 10-20mm
Sigma f2,8-4,5 17-70mm macro
+some flashes, tripod, bag, filters etc.


----------



## hyperhad123

Nikon D700, D80, Nikon glass: 17-35 F2.8, 50 F1.8, 35-70 F2.8, 200mm Micro F4, Gitzo GT2530EX, GH2750 Head, Sekonic L-758 DR


----------



## bazman

Canon 600D with the 18-55 IS lens kit.
Luxon 132 AFn external flash.
Canon G6.
Sony DSC-W50.
A couple of tripods and a mono-pod.


----------



## CH-dmath

Nikon D700
Nikon PC-E 24 f3.5
Nikon PC-E 45 f2.8
Nikon PC 85 f2.8
Nikon 105 f2.5
Zeiss 35 f2
Zeiss 50 f1.4
Tamron 28-75 f2.8

I've been known to shoot subjects other than watches.


----------



## SynMike

I use a Canon G10 - a point and shoot with plenty of control and built in macro mode.
I think the most important key to getting good photos is control of lighting and reflections, not the camera.
I have a couple of utility lights and a tent - less than $50 but effective.
A tripod and remote trigger switch are useful I like a ball head on top of my tripod.
So first a picture of my rig, then a few of the resulting photos:


----------



## dawiyo

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 24-105mm f/4 L
Canon 35mm f/1.4 L

Other camera related stuff


----------



## markinmad

Sony NEX-5N with SEL18-55mm kit lens. Waiting to buy the 55-210 lens, already picked up the EVF. Love the camera!!!


----------



## ~tc~

Panasonic DMC G3
Panasonic 20/1.7
Panasonic-Leica 45/2.8 macro
Leica 14-50 f/2.8-3.5
Panasonic 45-200
Panasonic 8/3.5 fisheye


----------



## bosjohn

I am the odd ball in this group
Leica M9 and a thirty year old summicron 35 also a zeiss 21 28 and cosina 50 and elmar 90 f4
I also have a panasonic g1 and gf1 and with the zoom and the fixed f 1.7 twenty mm. I have an adapter to mount my m lenses on the panasonic the fifty works wonderfully well as does the ninety but the 21 is not so sharp at the edges which is counter intuitive but true short lenses don't like the no offset sensor.


----------



## Tim Adams

No macro stuff yet. Maybe soon though!!
All Canon
5D Mark III
7D
50D
17-40 f/4L
24-70 f/2.8L
70-200 f/2.8L
300 f/2.8L
500 f/4L
430 EX
1.4x II
2.0x II


----------



## JohnF

Olympus here. E30, EP1 and Lumix GF2. For 4/3: 12-60, 50 f2 macro, 35 macro, 70-300, 14-45 & 40-150 kit lenses; for m4/3, 14-45 kit, 14 Panny pancake. Legacy: Leica 100 macro on bellows, 180 APO, 400 trombone; Nikon 85, 200 primes; Olympus 50 1.4, 180 2.8; Vivitar Series 1 200 f3, Sigma 600 mirror. Manfrotto 028b tripod for Gigapan Pro robotic panorama head. LED ringlights and panels for lighting. Patient wife and bored children. Aching back.


----------



## pdks

*
Latest body is a Nikon D7000. For watch/close-up work, a Micro Nikkor 85mm.*


----------



## Bolaberlim

Canon 20d with 18-55 kit lens and sigma 55-200.
Olympus e-pl1 and E-p2, slr magic toy lens 26mm 1.4 for m4/3, kit 14-42mm.

I'm downgrading on my slr gear, sold my 40d, some primes, and I'm buying m4/3 gear, frankly, I feel I'm better off. Next on my list is a panny 14mm 2.5 and a 45-200.


----------



## Outlawyer

1D, 5D, 30D
17-40L
35/2
50 1.4
50 2.5 CM
Oly 50 3.5 Macro
85L
85 1.8
80-200L
580 EXII


----------



## Shakas

Nikon D60
18-70 f3.5-4.5
55-200 vr 
35 f1.8
canon g12

Nikon and nikon lenses soon to be sold and traded for a Fuji X100


----------



## Bolaberlim

Shakas said:


> Nikon D60
> 18-70 f3.5-4.5
> 55-200 vr
> 35 f1.8
> canon g12
> 
> Nikon and nikon lenses soon to be sold and traded for a Fuji X100


Get a X1 pro instead, all the images I've seen using the x1 with the 35mm are excellent! Razor sharp!


----------



## Outlawyer

Gotta be some F Miranda members in this thread


----------



## gtxtom

Outlawyer said:


> Gotta be some F Miranda members in this thread


I'm on fred miranda.

I sold all my Pentax gear and got a D800 with 50mm 1.4G and 20mm 2.8D.


----------



## leftnose

Wow. Photography is one of my two hobbies where I spend more money than I do on watches.

I'm sitting at my desk at home and within arm's reach are:

Leica M4 with a 35mm pre-ASPH 'Cron (I have a three other M-Mount lenses but they're not at hand)
Minox B
Hasselblad 500C with an 80mm f/2.8 Zeiss
Canon EOS A2

and, my main set-up

Canon 5D Mark II w/
17-40 f/4L
24-105 f/4L
70-300 f4-5.6L
100 f/2.8L Macro
35mm f/2
35mm f/1.4L (can you tell this is my favorite focal length?)
85mm f/1.8
135mm f/2L
200mm f/2.8L
430 EX II

I just got the 100L Macro earlier this week and snapped this of my Speedmaster:










and this of a piece of my primary hobby:


----------



## leftnose

>


Is that just a laundry hamper? That's a damn good idea!


----------



## SynMike

leftnose said:


> Is that just a laundry hamper? That's a damn good idea!




Funny, but no. It is a photographic tent, designed to fold flat. It came with black, red, and blue backgrounds that can be hung inside down the back and across the bottom, attached with velcro tabs. The front flap can be closed with camera outside; It has a slit in that front flap to stick the lens through. I bought it for about $25-$30 on ebay.


----------



## incognito

My Gear:

*Canon 7D
Canon 180 3.5**L** Macro
Canon 24-70 2.8**L**
Canon 60 2.8 Macro
Canon 50 1.4
Canon 17-40 4**L**
Canon 15-85 3.5-5.6
Canon S95 (Point and Shoot)

not a watch shot but I just took this today with the 60mm Macro
*


----------



## leftnose

SynMike said:


> Funny, but no. It is a photographic tent, designed to fold flat. It came with black, red, and blue backgrounds that can be hung inside down the back and across the bottom, attached with velcro tabs. The front flap can be closed with camera outside; It has a slit in that front flap to stick the lens through. I bought it for about $25-$30 on ebay.


Nice. I see them on eBay. Any chance you remember what size you bought?


----------



## Kasanova

My vintage gear:


----------



## heebs

Not so vintage:


----------



## SynMike

leftnose said:


> Nice. I see them on eBay. Any chance you remember what size you bought?


I think mine is 24" in each direction. But I am out of town and I can't measure it to confirm.


----------



## om-4

Olympus E-30, E-P2
50/2.0 macro
25/1.4
50-200
12-60

















and some other stuff


----------



## booker2020

I was a sports photographer in a past life, so I was flush with Canon kit. Full-size 1D Mark II-N and then a Mark IV. 70-200 and 300mm 2.8s. Tripods, monopods, flashes, Pocketwizards.. Since getting out of that gig I downgraded significantly.. held onto an older 40D, the 70-200, and the 35 1.4 (which works like a 50mm normal on the 40D 1.6x crop sensor). I don't think I'll ever let go of the 35, it's my absolute favorite lens ever.

One of these days when I have some money free I'll dump the 40D and get a 5D Mark II or III. I wish they had a Mark IIIa (with video) and a Mark IIIb (without video). I have no interest in DSLR video and would rather not pay for it, but that probably doesn't fit their manufacturing and pricing structure to make two more model variants.

I also sold my 35mm film SLR to a friend whose son wanted to get into photography, so to replace it I picked up an older Olympus Trip. What a sweet little camera, and fun to use. I recommend picking on up if you're into semi-vintage film, they can be had for under $30.


----------



## The_Lion

I'm a sports photographer.

Nikon D3s
Nikon D700 + MB-D10
Nikkor 24-70 2.8
Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VRII
Nikkor 300 2.8 VRII
2x SB-900


----------



## William Tockman

​
Well, my career is as a professional newspaper photojournalist, so I could easily run a hundred lines with gear, multiply that by a hundred if I list everything I ever owned or shot with. So, too keep it short, I'll list with just what I shoot with on a daily basis for myself and no one else. In recent month's I've sold my personal D3 and all my f/2.8 glass for RF cameras and an X-Pro. (I loved my X100 so much that I had to have an XP1 even if it meant selling my f/2.8 glass and a D3)

*Current personal daily shooters:*
FujiFilm X100
FujiFilm X-Pro
Yashcia GSN
Bessa R w/ a Jupiter 8 lens
iPhone Hipstamatic as my toy camera
Sometimes. I'll use one of the paper's Nikon D3s for my train obsession.


----------



## DON

Panasonic LX3 and Leica CL (one with lens)


----------



## asphericalperspective

Leica M System + assorted glass. Canon 5Dii + assorted glass. And a lot more film cameras that no one else cares about anymore but I still love dearly.

But most recently, I'm super psyched about this Olympus OM-D E-M5 I just picked up. What a little beast. Coupled with some great Leica-designed-Panasonic-made lenses, it can really work wonders.


----------



## Danny T

markinmad said:


> Sony NEX-5N with SEL18-55mm kit lens. Waiting to buy the 55-210 lens, already picked up the EVF. Love the camera!!!


Same camera here and got the 30mm macro lens (Sony E 30mm f/3.5 macro SEL-30M35) and took the best watch photo to date of my recently aquired Ball "Mad Cow" below and also a good one of my Android Armor 50. Zero enhancements (just resized). I'm still learning how to use it to the full potential. I have a ways to go to get great consistent shots.


----------



## GuySie

Canon shooter here too.

Canon EOS 60d dSLR (older 350d body as backup)
Usually a 17-85 IS USM lens, but that one has knackered and is giving me the infamous ERR99, so currently researching a new walkaround lens.
50 mm f/1.8

A variety of poor man's macro tools:
Cheapo extension tubes without passthrough
More expensive tubes with passthrough
A modified kitlens that now functions as a macro lens

That last one might be interesting for you guys if you're like me: no money for a true macro lens and a kitlens lying around, gathering dust anyway. If you remove the front focusing element of an old EF kitlens you can change the focussing distance down to a few centimeters from the lens (just pop on a UV filter to protect the inside of the lens). You have no focus control anymore, but you can still use manual distance to the object to focus.





That lets you get _real_ close to things. Here's a quickie, uncropped, of a 2 euro coin on max zoom:


Pixel peeping version:


I also have some Strobist style gear (flashes, radio triggers, etc) and lightbox/diffusers/etc that come in handy for watch photography.


----------



## heebs

GuySie said:


> That last one might be interesting for you guys if you're like me: no money for a true macro lens and a kitlens lying around, gathering dust anyway. If you remove the front focusing element of an old EF kitlens you can change the focussing distance down to a few centimeters from the lens (just pop on a UV filter to protect the inside of the lens). You have no focus control anymore, but you can still use manual distance to the object to focus.


That's fantastic. I thought I was being creative when (in the pre-electronic days) I would take a teleconverter and knock out the elements to make poor man's extension tubes. Similarly, I'd use old filter rings (again, glass knocked out) to make adapters to reverse mount one lens on a second one.


----------



## wilsonhui

Wow, so strange to see more than one person shooting with Olympus gear, I thought I was one of the few left on Earth whenever I go out.

Current gear setup:
Olympus E-3
Olympus E-PL1
Olympus 50mm f2.0 macro
Olympus 14-54mm f2.8-3.5 MK I
Olympus 50-200mm f2.8-3.5 MK I
Olympus 14-42mm f3.5-5.6 m. zuiko MK I
Olympus FL-50r
Panasonic DMW-MA1
Manfrotto 190XPROB
Manfrotto 486RC2


----------



## Jake L

I shoot nowadays with Olympus too, about a month ago I purchased Olympus OM-D and Panasonic 20mm 1,7 lens. I have also Fujifilm X10 as a 'backup', but the OM-D is actually so small that I don't think I need Fujifilm much anymore. My previous camera was a Pentax K-7, which was a very good camera, but being quite small handed and casual shooter I wanted something lighter. I couldn't be happier with Oly!


----------



## countdown

mostly film cameras, instant, 35mm, medium format, large format 4x5

Fujica AX-1
Logitech Fotoman
Konica Big Mini BM-201
Canon Sure Shot Tele Max
Nikon N70
Konica S2 rangefinder
Fujifilm Instax 100
Polaroid Land Model 240
Nikon F90X (N90S)
Yashica microtec Zoom 90
Polaroid Land Model 350
Polaroid SX70 Alpha 1
Canon Canonet 28 QL
Yashica Mat 124G
Minolta hi matic rangefinder
Polaroid Land Camera 180
Polaroid Pathfinder 110a: I converted to type 100 packfilm
Polaroid Land Camera 360 Electronic Flash
Mamiya Press Universal
Polaroid Model 150
Yashica Electro 35 GTN
Polaroid Spectra Onyx
Konica Instant Press
Mamiya U
Canon Sure Shot 70 Zoom
Yashica FX-2
Fujica V2
Mamiya M645
Minolta X-370
Yashica FX-D
Ricoh 500 G
Polaroid Big Swinger 3000
Nikon EM
Yashima Yashicamat
Canon Super Sure Shot AF35ML
Minolta Maxxum XTsi
Canon EOS Elan IIE
Olympus C-211 Zoom
Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF3
Pentax ME Super
Bronica S2A chrome late
Bronica ETRS late
Mamiya RB67 Pro S
Cosina Voigtländer Bessa R3A
Bronica SQA
Zeiss Ikon ZM
Konica A4
Toyo 45AX
Tomodachi mi Wide & Slim
Dakota MY-1
Hasselblad 500 C/M


----------



## -DOOMED-

Currently using Nikon gear. 
D7000, Tokina 11-16 2.8, Nikon 35-70 and 80-200 2.8. Thinking of unloading the 11-16 and the 35-70 to go for a 17-55 2.8 to cut down to just two lenses. 
I shoot and write for a newspaper.


----------



## amnesia

I can't compete with you guys...

Nikon D90
Nikkor AF-S VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED
Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 D AF
Nikkor AF-S DX 18-105/3.5-5.6G
KENKO DG AF Extension Tubes (12 / 20 / 36mm)
Raynox DCR-250 Macro lens
SB-600 flashgun
Adobe PSE9


----------



## branny090

asphericalperspective said:


> Leica M System + assorted glass. Canon 5Dii + assorted glass. And a lot more film cameras that no one else cares about anymore but I still love dearly.
> 
> But most recently, I'm super psyched about this Olympus OM-D E-M5 I just picked up. What a little beast. Coupled with some great Leica-designed-Panasonic-made lenses, it can really work wonders.


That's a hell of a shot, and i have a Panasonic GF1 and want a bigger 7D, but this changes my mind on a bigger camera and to stay with micro 4/3rds.


----------



## heebs

amnesia said:


> I can't compete with you guys...
> 
> Nikon D90
> Nikkor AF-S VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED
> Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 D AF
> Nikkor AF-S DX 18-105/3.5-5.6G
> KENKO DG AF Extension Tubes (12 / 20 / 36mm)
> Raynox DCR-250 Macro lens
> SB-600 flashgun
> Adobe PSE9


That's a fantastic shot. Compete? Hell, you can outdo most people out there with your D90, trusty 50mm, and extension tubes. The hard part is knowing what you're doing! I used to joke that if I wanted better photos I'd have to buy a more expensive camera, but at the same time was using a ragged old beat up FM2 with that same 50mm lens and was turning out better shots than my buddies with their much more expensive gear (well, I thought they were better anyway!).


----------



## amnesia

***** said:


> That's a fantastic shot. Compete? Hell, you can outdo most people out there with your D90, trusty 50mm, and extension tubes. The hard part is knowing what you're doing! I used to joke that if I wanted better photos I'd have to buy a more expensive camera, but at the same time was using a ragged old beat up FM2 with that same 50mm lens and was turning out better shots than my buddies with their much more expensive gear (well, I thought they were better anyway!).


Thank you 

I have often thought about moving to a full frame system (D700 / D800 etc) but I can't even get the best out of what I have (yet) so it would be money better spent on a watch


----------



## heebs

amnesia said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have often thought about moving to a full frame system (D700 / D800 etc) but I can't even get the best out of what I have (yet) so it would be money better spent on a watch


My dad has a D90 and he's pretty happy with it. I've shot with it some and it's definitely a good machine. I shot with a D200 for many years (and on film for a looong time before that- F100, F3, F3T, FM2, F2, and some old Nikkormat stuff) and always thought something was missing from my D200 shots. The low light performance was terrible, I didn't care much for the finder, and I didn't care for the crop factor of the small sensor. For what it was going to cost me to buy a good DX wide angle lens, I figured I'd rather put that money toward a full frame body (I already had a 16mm full frame fish eye, 20/2.8 manual focus, and the 20-35/2.8 nikkors).

I ended up getting a D700 and I haven't looked back. It's a pretty darn capable machine and will handle whatever abuse I subject it to as I do a lot of nature and outdoor sports shooting as well (climbing, mountain biking, skiing, etc.).

Sounds like you've already got full frame glass so you won't have to replace your lenses. That said, your shot above is great and definitely isn't lacking anything. Whatever you have, best thing you can do is keep shooting!


----------



## soundfanz

Fuji X-100 and Sony Nex 5N. I have a swag of legacy glass that covers all my bases with the Sony. But love my Fuji more.


----------

